# new health rules in spain



## scotchmist (Sep 12, 2012)

If I am a non- resident renting and living in spain what medical insurance do my partner & I require if we intend to stay for more than 3 months?
I will be 59 years old & my partner 65


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scotchmist said:


> If I am a non- resident renting and living in spain what medical insurance do my partner & I require if we intend to stay for more than 3 months?
> I will be 59 years old & my partner 65


:welcome:

if you're living in Spain for more than 90 days you ARE resident - & you need to register as such - I guess that's what you mean?

if one of you is 65 is there a UK state pension? If so, you need to contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask about the reciprocal agreement for state healthcare

however, if you don't qualify for state healthcare by working & paying into the system or by way of any reciprocal agreement then you need private medical insurance - it's not clear exactly what kind, but pretty comprehensive insurance I should think

also you need to show proof of income

have a look at this thread & the links from it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-uk-other-eu-citizens-spain-april-2012-a.html


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Also, if your partner qualifies for state health care here, then you will too as a dependent. But thats only if you have followed the correct path and registered as a resident on the foreigners list and proved income as stated above


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Also, if your partner qualifies for state health care here, then you will too as a dependent. But thats only if you have followed the correct path and registered as a resident on the foreigners list and proved income as stated above


By partner does that mean just husband or wife? 

How open is Spain to common law 'partners' etc?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> By partner does that mean just husband or wife?
> 
> How open is Spain to common law 'partners' etc?


I know that if you are registered in Spain as _pareja de hecho _you are both covered for healthcare if one of you is 'paying in'

I don't know if that counts though as far as the reciprocal agreement is concerned - it's the UK effectively paying so I guess it depends in that case if *the UK *accepts the Spanish _pareja de hecho_ arrangement


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

There's some interesting information here about Spain's practices.

Tumbit.com - How To Guides - Common-law Partnerships In Spain - 'pareja De Hecho'

However, where the article is wrong is that there is no such thing in English law as a common law wife/partner.


----------

